# What is the longest



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

What is the longest caribe can stay in a 10 gallon for? They are going to be 1" and I need to keep them in there untill I can put them in with my big RBP at 5" or so. I was thinking I could try and raise them to three inches, then put a lot of heavy trimming in the 55 untill I can get rid of the RBP. So, how long do you think they can stay in the 10 gallon, what size?

I know I know, not long.. The sooner the better!! Thanks!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

IMO two month and its too big.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What are the dimensions?
In my opinion, a tank should be at least 4.5-5 times the fish's size in length and 1.5-2 times its size in depth to privide enough room to swim - this is the minimum, however.

Keeping the water clean and the parameters in check might be the biggest problem, however - a 10g is much easier to throw out of whack than a large tank: the larger the tank, the more stable it is (and the more buffering capacity against water problems it has).


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

imo about 5 months my frined had 2 till they were about 5 inches and they almost died sop he had to move them to a bigger tank


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i'd say MYBE 2-3 months and thats pushing it


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Seeing that you put THEY, I assume you have numerous caribe you are trying to do this with. With so little room cannabalism is a great risk. As far as size you could get away with 2 or 3 in there for 2 or 3 months but its a huge risk even if they are well fed. And like they said above water quality is something you will have to be all over. Im bulking up a Tern in a 10 gallon I put in a little piece of food 2-3x a day and he finishes all of it in one bite to keep the mess down. Also water changes as often as possible since fish release growth inhibiting hormones.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i agree that water quality is the biggest problem, with so litle water the tank will be much more sensitive to changes in quality

put 2 or 3 in , then wack them in the bigger tank, it will be better for them dude!

ian


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> i agree that water quality is the biggest problem, with so litle water the tank will be much more sensitive to changes in quality
> 
> put 2 or 3 in , then wack them in the bigger tank, it will be better for them dude!
> 
> ...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

See.. all I want to do is bulk them up. The sooner the better till I can get them out of there. I have A LOT of coverage.. I just dont' know fi this will be enough!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

5 months i had minein there for that long


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

See I am gonna have more then one.. not sure how many, like 3 + (Long story).

Thank dimensions are: 20" X 10" X 10 1/2"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If that's what you plan to do, I would strongly advise against more than 1 cariba in a 10g - when I got my first batch of Reds, I kept 7 1-inchers in a 15g (so only slightly bigger). the tank was densely decorated with plants, rocks and drift wood, had a powerful filter and a powerhead.
And still, within 2 months, only one Redbelly remained - and they were tankraised, not wild-caught (like your Cariba probably are).


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well it seems I'm in some trouble then... I dont' know what I am going to do because I have like two more 10 gallons set up in the back room that I might have to open up to house these bad boys. If I set up two that would be like two per tank. Something like that anyway...

I guess this will be something that we will play by year.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's not said that you will experience the same as I did, but Cariba are wildcaught, and usually more territorial and agressive towards each other.
Personally, I find a 10g the bare minimum for a solitary baby piranha, but only for a limited amount of time - a shoal, even just babies, simply need more room.

If I were you, I'd look for a second-hand 32-40" long tank that is at least 14" deep (shouldn't be that expensive) - that should be enough for your cariba for a while, and gives you some more time to plan what the next step will be without having to worry about your Cariba might do to each other in their very small tanks.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

jsut get a 20 long for like 20 bucks


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Alright... well I had a 30 gallon and I did a little mocing and I ended up keeping that clear! So now those babies are going to go in the 30 and that is a pretty big tank. I figure they will be alright in there for a while if it is heavy planted!


----------

